# Pot. Loud Nine x Pot. Rubescent Fire



## PeteM (Nov 11, 2020)

Pot. Loud Nine ‘Screaming Red’ AM/AOS x Pot. Rubescent Fire ‘SVO Fire Bomb’

A seedling picked up from sunset valley in 2018. I’m impressed with the shape and color, the picture is true to the deep red but doesn’t pick up the crystalline sparkles that one would find in a Christmas ornament. The only issue is so far I’m only able to get it to produce one flower at a time without a sheath. Each new growth only produces one flower. So I’m hoping as the plant matures, we can learn to sheath and get the bloom count up. To be continued!

enjoy.


----------



## SouthPark (Nov 11, 2020)

Christmas red and sparkles is a great feature - especially as it is that time of the year !


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2020)

Floof!!


----------



## monocotman (Nov 11, 2020)

That is really nice!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 11, 2020)

Spectacular color! The red is glowing. The crystalline texture is unfortunately captured in the sun or certain angles.

The shape is not too bad. Hopefully the lower petal margins near base folds less and the lip side lobes fold more over column, on next flowering. And two flowers is usually ideal for this cross.

Definitely a keeper.


----------



## Paphluvr (Nov 11, 2020)

What a spectacular red. Definite keeper.


----------



## abax (Nov 11, 2020)

Eye-popping red and definitely 10 on the Floof Scale.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 13, 2020)

great colour, indeed.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 13, 2020)

Holy cow, that's what to call red colour.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 17, 2020)

Me thinketh of the words of the poet:
"O ruddier than the cherry, / O sweeter than the berry".

And would anyone care to enlighten this illiterate northener: Pot. stands not for weed, I guess, but then what?


----------



## tomp (Nov 18, 2020)

Guldal
Pot. is the abbreviation for Potinara. Potinara is the nothogenus for the complex hybrids which contain Brassovola x Cattleya x Laelia x Sophronitis. By the way the notho part is greek for bastard. 
Potinara is being used less lately as the various Cattleya alliance genera are being submerged in other genera by the lumpers.
I think I got it right.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 18, 2020)

tomp said:


> Guldal
> Pot. is the abbreviation for Potinara. Potinara is the nothogenus for the complex hybrids which contain Brassovola x Cattleya x Laelia x Sophronitis. By the way the notho part is greek for bastard.
> Potinara is being used less lately as the various Cattleya alliance genera are being submerged in other genera by the lumpers.
> I think I got it right.


Thank you for the info, Tom! I've also started to wonder, how they will handle all the SLCs, now they all more or less have been engulfed in Cattleya - Catt-Cattleyas, maybe? Poor registrar at the RHS!
And to me the classic Sophronitis (á la Vithner) will always remains a distinct group of their own. Of course plants at shows and exhibitions will have to conform to the subsumation under Cattleya - but nobody, but I, myself, decide, what they are called on my window sill!


----------

